# Stand alone



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

......


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Foru


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Post nutritional facts and I will look into it. Depends on what you need for goats as to if it would be good or not. Even a link describing it and ingredients would be great


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Sounds like a Johnny cash song!


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

........


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

That looks like something that it worth a try... Iv been looking for something different this year for my fair wethers. Maybe I'll try this. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

What are you using it for? Looks like it may help with weigh gain and cover but not with actual muscle building. I'm not seeing where the Protein comes in but it does look like a good product. It's something I might use on young wethers and does to get them ready for a stricter feed/exercise program.


----------

